# Grundlegende Fragen zu MP3



## knarf0815 (23. Januar 2011)

hab mich noch nicht so mit mp3 beschäftigt
was für dateiformat ist auf audio cd´s
muß man das umwandeln und wie geht das?
gruß


----------



## ConCAD (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: mp3?*

Auf Audio-CD istes idR das Format *.cda
Konvertieren geht beispielsweise ganz einfach mit Windows Media Player.


----------



## knarf0815 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: mp3?*

und kann ich das dann einfach auf nen mp3 player kopieren?
entschulidigt die frage aber bin kein musikfreak und meine bessere hälfte will jetzt unbedingt so ein mp3 ding , ist besser für den selenfrieden


----------



## ConCAD (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: mp3?*

Ja klar, geht ohne Probleme!


----------



## ThePlayer (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: mp3?*

Würde nicht den Medienplayer nutzen, viel zu umständlich und verbraucht zu viele Ressourcen. Habe vor iTunes mit CdBremse das Tool FreeRip und danach Mp3Tag genutzt.


----------



## RapToX (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: mp3?*

versuchs doch mal mit cdex: CDex - Download - CHIP Online

das programm ist recht einfach zu bedienen und muß nicht mal installiert werden.
wenn du die cd fertig ins mp3 format umgewandelt hast, brauchst du einfach nur noch die dateien auf den mp3-player kopieren.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: mp3?*

Ja, ich nehm auch CDex. Einfach CD einlegen, in den Optionen kann man dann einstellen, wohin und in welchem Format die Lieder als MP3 erstellt werden sollen. Wenn man dort noch eine email-Adresse einträgt (kann auch ne Fantasieadresse sein), kannst Du mit dem Lupen-Symbol rechts sogar die Titelnamen automatisch erstellen lassen.


ich würde an Deiner Stelle in den Optionen 256 kbps als Bitrate einstellen, oder mehr.


----------



## Wired (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: mp3?*

Zum umwandeln von Audioformate benutz ich nur Free Audio Converter von DVD Video Soft Ltd, die Anwendung is kinderleicht zu benutzen und das Ergebnis der Umwandlung ist Hochwertig. Zudem ist die Software noch 100% Freeware und komplett ohne Werbung oder Beschneidungen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe den Titel des Themas mal angepasst. Fand ihn sehr knapp und freiraumschaffend für Interpretationen.

Nebenbei: CDex ist ein hervorragendes Programm, womit du Audio CDs in MP3 umwandeln kannst, und das zudem nicht mal viel Ressourcen vom Rechner dabei braucht.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## knarf0815 (24. Januar 2011)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe den Titel des Themas mal angepasst. Fand ihn sehr knapp und freiraumschaffend für Interpretationen.
> 
> ...



so ist´s ok war etwas phantasielos formuliert ,danke

werde mir cdex mal ansehen und probieren
gruß

hab gerade mal cdex angeschaut , gibt´s da irgendwo ne anleitung ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2011)

Guck ma hier, das dürfte vermutlich helfen: www.mannpage.de [Tutorial CDex]


WICHTIG: gewöhn Dir direkt an, dass Du die Liedernamen auch schon beim Rippen aus dem Internet (Lupenfunktion) generieren lässt, denn nur dann hast Du in den Files die sogenannten "ID-Tags", das sind Infos über Titel, Interpret, Album usw. - die ganzen Datenbank-Verwaltung von MP3-playersoftware, aber auch bei tragbaren Playern oder Handys usw. basiert nämlich auf diesen ID-Tags. Nachträglich die Tags erstellen ist eine Heidenarbeit...


----------



## knarf0815 (25. Januar 2011)

werd ich mir mal reinziehen
danke und gruß


----------



## fliegenderhollander (1. Februar 2011)

dafuer muss man wechseln?


----------



## Rinkadink (1. Februar 2011)

fliegenderhollander schrieb:


> dafuer muss man wechseln?


----------



## knarf0815 (1. Februar 2011)

häääää?


----------

